# مشاريع تخرج



## soliton (22 يناير 2008)

يا بشمهندسين,
اى حد عنده مشكلة فى مشروع تخرجه او عنده فكرة ومش عارف ينفذها ازاى إن شاء الله ممكن نفكر مع بعض واساعده.
وممكن نعمل الموضوع ده لافكار المشاريع ومشاكلها وطريقة تنفيذها ونرجو التثبيت من المشرفين حتى تعم الفائده.
زميلكم حسام هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات 2006​


----------



## رائدالطالب (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لدي مشروع يتطلب مني ان اربط سينسور نوع
TSL257
HIGH­SENSITIVITY
LIGHT­TO­VOLTAGE CONVERTER
اريد ان اربطه مع مايكروكونتروللر microcontroller
اريد المايكروكونتروللر المناسب واللذي يتفق مع مواصفات السينسور المذكور 
 وجزاكم الله خيرا 
​


----------



## soliton (23 يناير 2008)

ممكن تستخدم PIC16f84A ود سهل فى كل تعليمة وفى برمجته وممكن تعمله ال burner بتاعه
وعلى فكره انت ممكن تستخدم اى نوع من الميكروكنترولر ولو مكنش متوافق فى دخل الفولت ممكن تعمل interface بينهم عادى
ولو احتجت حاجه فى البرمجه انا معاك ان شاء الله ونفكر مع بعض وانا على فكره اشتغلت على الميكروكنترول ده قبل كده كتير
ولو عايز حاجه فى مشروعك غير الميكروكنترول انا معاك


----------



## soliton (23 يناير 2008)

انا شاء الله


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (23 يناير 2008)

انا على ابواب انهاء شهادة التقني سامي في الالكترونيك الصناعية اذ بقي لي 4اشهر اتم فيها مشروع التخرج و التطبيق العملي في الشركة لذالك اني حائر في الموضوع او المشروع الذي سوف اناقشه ، واطلب منك اخي المساعدة بمواضيع .
وشكرا


----------



## soliton (23 يناير 2008)

ممكن توضح لى اكتر المجال ايه بالظبط يعنى ايه المواضيع وبعض أمثلة من التطبيقات وإن شاء الله أساعدك


----------



## أحلى ناس (24 يناير 2008)

الله يوفقك ويكتر من امثالك ... الصراحة انا جديد بالمنتدى بس بقرأ المواضيع دايما ماشاء الله عليكم شي كتير حلو وبيعطي انطباع جيد وتفاؤل لكل المهندسين على ابواب التخرج متلي يعني .. مشروعي هو نقل الصوت عبر الاي بي ((voice over inernet protocol)) ومحتار كيف اعمل النشروع العملي الخاص علما انو دراستي النظرية جاهزة .. وشكرا فيكون الخير والبركة والله يعطيكون العافية


----------



## soliton (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لردك الجميل. وبالنسبه لموضوعك ممكن نحدد الاول ايه هى البلوكات بتاعة المشروع وبعدين نحدد ايه اللى هيتعمل سوف وايه الهارد وبعدين نبدأ ننفذ فى المشروع إن شاء الله
فأرجو تحديد سمات المشروع من خلال الدراسه النظريه بعد كده نحدد البلوكات ان شاء الله
ولو فيه كلام مش واضح ياريت تقولى


----------



## أحلى ناس (24 يناير 2008)

رح ابعتلك المشروع النظري على *****ك شو رأيك ؟؟ ممرلي ال*****


----------



## أحلى ناس (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا على ردك وبتمنى لاقي طريقة ابعتك فيها مشروعي النظري حضرتك ؟؟ شو رأيك ؟


----------



## soliton (25 يناير 2008)

*****ى 
hossam.hamouda***********
ممكن تبعت عليه المشروع ولو حجمه كبير ممكن تقسمه


----------



## soliton (25 يناير 2008)

yahoo ID : hossam.hamouda
تقريبا فى مشكلة المنتدى لانى مش عارف اكتب my email
فهو عباره عن الاسم اللى فوق(hossam.hamouda + @ + yahoo.com


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

أولاً / مشكور .. وخدمتك لأخرين تعني لي الكثير يا مهندس :34: 
..
وأتمنى أن تعذرني على بعض أسئلتي تعلم لماذا .. لأني لست مهندساً ولا فنياً ..
وإنما طالب ثانوي وأعشق علم الالكترونيات .. ولكني أطمح بإذن الله لدراسات 
العليا في الالكترونيات الدقيقة .. دعواتك لي بالتوفيق ..
..
أما سؤالي وأطرحه على استحياء لأنه سؤال الأصل أني لا أوجه إلى إنسان
بمثل مستواك العلمي فأعذرني على طرحه
..
السؤال عن الديود الضوئي (LED) :31: .. أريد أن أشغله .. ووضعة له مقاومة حماية .. ولكنه احترق مره 
ومرتين ( مع العلم بأن توصيله صحيح ) المطلوب / كيف عرف أن هذه المقاومة مناسبة لتشغيل
الدايود على كهرباء ( مثلا dc وليكن 12v) إذا كانه هنالك قانون نظري أفضل 
..​ 
وأتمنى أن تعذرني فأسالتي كثيرة جدا فلا تمل منها​ 

ابنك​


----------



## soliton (25 يناير 2008)

يا اخى شكرا على ردك وانت تسأل على راحتك وما تستحى من اى اسئله وكلنا كنا كده
وبالنسبه للسؤال
بالقوانين المفروض تعرف من الداتا شيت بتاع الدايود ايه هى اكبر قيمه للتيار اللى يستحمله الدايود وايه هى مقاومة الدايود وبعدين تعرف قيمة الفولت (12v) وتستخدم قانون اوم عشان تحسب التيار لو انت وصلت من غير مقاومه وتقارنه بالقيمه العظمى للتيار اللى يستحمله الدايود وأكيد هيطلع اكبر منه ولذلك الدايود هيتحرق وطبعا لازم نحط مقاومه series مع الدايود
ودلوقتى عايزين نعرف قيمتها
اول حاجه تختار افضل قيمه تيار لتشغيل الدايود وممكن تعرفه من الداتا شيت
وبعدين من قانون اوم تقسم الفولت على التيار هيديك المقاومه اللى المفرض تركب
وبعدين تطرح منها قيمه مقاومة الدايود يديك قيمه المقاومة الخارجيه اللى المفروض تركبها
طبعا الكلام ده لو انت بتصمم ويهمك كل حاجه زى قيمه التيار والفولت والمقاومات بدقة
ولكن حسب الغرض اللى عايزه بتشغل الدايود عليه


انا كده كلمتك نظرى جدا لكن ممكن تستخدم مقاومه مثلا 5k ohm او اكبرمعها وهتشتغل كويس ان شاء الله
ولو احتجت حاجه تانى قولى وانا معاك ان شاء الله وربنا يكرمك وتدخل هندسه وتنفع دينك وبلدك واهلك


وما تقولش ابنك , انت اخى وكلكم اخوتى


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

أحرجتني يا أبي .. أحرجتني يا أبي .. 
أحرجتني يا أبي .. ( أعذرني فردك يحسسني بأنك أب لي )
..
إجابة شافية كافية .. ماشاء الله تبارك الله
..
اسمع الأعضاء يتكلمون عن Data Sheet وأعرف أن معناها 
صفحة البيانات .. ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ما هي 
صفحة البيانات يا مهندس :7: ​


----------



## soliton (25 يناير 2008)

صفحة البيانات ببساطه يعنى(مثال الدايود) صفحه تحتوى على بيانات الدايود يعنى ما هى قيمة اقصى قيمة للتيار الذى يتحمله الدايود, ما هى قيمتة مقاومته, ما أكبر جهد يتحمله, ما درجات الحرارة التى يعمل عندها هذا الدايود بإختصار ما هى صفات هذا الدايود
أتمنى إنى أكون وضحتلك اللى إنت عايزه


----------



## رائدالطالب (26 يناير 2008)

الله يسلمكم من كل مكروه وشر 
لدي مايكروكونتروللرر Pic16f87xa ومحتاج ان ابرمجه لكني لا اعرف كيف ابدأ ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهب الريح (26 يناير 2008)

soliton قال:


> صفحة البيانات ببساطه يعنى(مثال الدايود) صفحه تحتوى على بيانات الدايود يعنى ما هى قيمة اقصى قيمة للتيار الذى يتحمله الدايود, ما هى قيمتة مقاومته, ما أكبر جهد يتحمله, ما درجات الحرارة التى يعمل عندها هذا الدايود بإختصار ما هى صفات هذا الدايود
> أتمنى إنى أكون وضحتلك اللى إنت عايزه


 
شكراً لك يا مهندس .. وأتمنى أني لم أتعبك بالرد .. ولكن أين أجد Data Sheet 
..
وأكررد إعتذاري على الإزعاج
..
ابنك​


----------



## soliton (26 يناير 2008)

إلى رائد الطالب
أولا نزل الداتا شيت من النت
هتلاقيه اول بحث فى الجوجل
بعدين اقرأة كويس وركز على instruction set وأفهمها كويس
ونزل برنامج mplab عشان ال simulation وعنوانه
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...E&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en019469&part=SW007002​وشوف هتوصل لايه وقولى


----------



## soliton (26 يناير 2008)

> شكراً لك يا مهندس .. وأتمنى أني لم أتعبك بالرد .. ولكن أين أجد Data Sheet



قولى رقمه او اسمه ايه


----------



## هندسة رابعة (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشروع تخرج يلزمه تصميم دارة تقوم باستقبال الاشارة تحت الحمراء ثم تعيد ارسالها الى التلفاز.. ارجو الافادة بمواقع تفيدني او فكرة عامة شو ممكن استخدم بهذه الدارة:11:.. حسب بحثي على النت وجدت مصطلحين هما "ir extender" و"ir repeating system" بس ما بعرف شو اللي بهمني فيهم .. يمكن احتاج لamplifier او لأ؟ ارجو المساعدة من مهندسي الكهربا العرب .. خصوصا انه اكيد هناك من يستمتع بتصميم الدارات ... ولكم جزيل الشكر:56: 

undergraduated student-electrical engineering


----------



## gladiator_engineer (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عندي اسايمنت علي PIC 16F873A وعلي ان ابرمجه واضيف بعض RLDs لكي يستطيع ان يبحت علي مصدر الضوء ويتجه بالاتجاه المصدر ولكن علي اعرف كيف ان ابرمجه او استخدم A2DC ارجو المساعده


----------



## ابو العدا (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي المهندس على طرحك لهدا الموضوع
وان شاء الله لما اصل مشروع التخرج اكيد رح اشاورك بامور كثيره لاني انا طالب هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات سنه ثالثه في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين يعني مثلك تمام
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## رائدالطالب (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم الدائرة تبعي تتطلب مني ان اربط مايكروكونتروللر نوع PIC16F877
المرحلة الحالية تتطلب مني ان ابرمجه وليست لدي اي فكرة عن كيفية برمجة هذه ال pic
ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ادور (31 يناير 2008)

اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## هندسة رابعة (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء المساعدة .. والله بتكسبو في اجر .. وبكل خطوة رح تمشي معي وتنجح اكو اجر.... معقول ما حد مرت عليه هاي الفكرة البسيطة.. والله الريموت والاشعة تحت الحمراء من ابسط الشياء في هندسة الكهربا.. انا بس بدي حدى يوجهني .. ويمسكني طرف الخيط... والله يجازيكم الف الف الف خير...
اريد تصميم دارة تقوم باستقبال الاشارة تحت الحمراء ثم تعيد ارسالها الى التلفاز.. ارجو الافادة بمواقع تفيدني او فكرة عامة شو ممكن استخدم بهذه الدارة:11:.. حسب بحثي على النت وجدت مصطلحين هما "ir extender" و"ir repeating system" بس ما بعرف شو اللي بهمني فيهم .. يمكن احتاج لamplifier او لأ؟ ارجو المساعدة من مهندسي الكهربا العرب .. خصوصا انه اكيد هناك من يستمتع بتصميم الدارات ... ولكم جزيل الشكر:56:


----------



## طويل الشوق (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال انا على ابواب التخرج وبحثي عن الاتصال بين القمر الصناعي والمحطه الارضيه وتقريبا انتهيت من 70% من البحث لكن باقي لي موضوع عن المسافه بين المحطه الارضيه والتي تمثل محطه المعادي في مصر والقمر الصناعي والمسافه بين القمر الصناعي والمحطه الارضيه الموجوده في تونس واتمنى منك مساعدتي في الموضوع سواء كانت حسابات بارقام او عمليات حسابيه لمعرفة المسافه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تلميذة المهندسين (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أبحث عن موضوع مميز ليكون مشروع تخرجي ،و يكون يندرج تحت الاتصالات أو dsp ،أي اقتراحات؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 فبراير 2008)

هندسة رابعة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> COLOR=#483d8b]الرجاء المساعدة .. والله بتكسبو في اجر .. وبكل خطوة رح تمشي معي وتنجح اكو اجر.... معقول ما حد مرت عليه هاي الفكرة البسيطة.. والله الريموت والاشعة تحت الحمراء من ابسط الشياء في هندسة الكهربا.. انا بس بدي حدى يوجهني .. ويمسكني طرف الخيط... والله يجازيكم الف الف الف خير...[/COLOR]
> اريد تصميم دارة تقوم باستقبال الاشارة تحت الحمراء ثم تعيد ارسالها الى التلفاز.. ارجو الافادة بمواقع تفيدني او فكرة عامة شو ممكن استخدم بهذه الدارة:11:.. حسب بحثي على النت وجدت مصطلحين هما "ir extender" و"ir repeating system" بس ما بعرف شو اللي بهمني فيهم .. يمكن احتاج لamplifier او لأ؟ ارجو المساعدة من مهندسي الكهربا العرب .. خصوصا انه اكيد هناك من يستمتع بتصميم الدارات ... ولكم جزيل الشكر:56:


هناك وحدة تباع وتستخدم فى كل مستقبلات الريموت وهى معروفة بالـ Infra red receiver
لها 3 أطراف +5 فولت ، ارضى ، خرج النبضات
هى الحل الأسلم لأن هذه التقنية لها مشاكل كثيرة جدا مثلا كل ريموت له تردد مخالف للآخرين وكل واحد له شفرات (اكواد) مختلفة أيضا تغيرشدة اضاءة الغرفة يؤثر بشدة على اداء الدوائر وهذه الوحدات تعالج كل هذه المشاكل
ننقل هذه النبضات حيث نريد ارسالها و نستخدم وحدة تعزيز مثل CD4049/CD4050 و مرشل اشعة تحت حمراء


----------



## ميداد (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم . شكرا لك اخي العزيز .
بصراحة انا عندي مشكلة في مشروع التخرج بتاعي ولا اجد له حل . مشروعي هو مشروع تخرج أو خروج من أزمة الفقر المدقع الذي أعيشه فأنا شاب عمري 30 سنة موظف راتبي المعاشي لايتجاوز 100 دولار شهريا أسكن في الأجار وغير متزوج . عندي هوايات كثيرة في مجال الالكترونيات والكهرباء والميكانيك ولكن المشكلة هي المال فمن أين أحصل على تمويل لهذه الأفكار .
فمن لديه الحل ولو بفكرة صغيرة تنقذني من هذا الواقع فليتفضل مشورا .


----------



## سامح ظاهر (6 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه يا حلوين مهندسين ومهندسات اللي بئدر يبعتلي تصميم لدوائر ارسال واستقبال يكون متاكد من نجاحها بعد تركيبها يا ريت يساعدني وشكرا كتير الكم


----------



## حسين أرت (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندي مشاكله
أزاي بقدر أحول الطاقه الحركيه أو المغناطيسيه الي كهربيه
يعني لتوليد كهرباء لشحن بطاريه
ياريت حد يفيدني 
أو يشرحلي ممكن اعمل أيه
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
أخوكم حسين


----------



## سامية خليل (18 فبراير 2008)

اريد ان اعرف اي شي عن nonblocking optical switch ارجو ان تساعدوني


----------



## مقداد التكريتي (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسين أرت (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم محدش رد علي ليه لو محدش عارف حتي يقول عادي 
ارجوكم يا جماعه 
أو قولولي أسأل فين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2008)

أخى
بالنسبة للدايود السابق ذكره فالكبير (5-7 مم قطر) يكون التيار المناسب له 10 مللى أمبير اما الأصغر (3 مم) حوالى 5 مللى امبير والأنواع التى تثبت على البوردات حوالى 2 مللى أمبير

أما بالنسبة لصفحة البيانات فكل شركة تنتج قطعة الكترونية تكتب لها مجموعة الخواص والإستخدام المقترح و احيانا بعض الدوائر التوضيحية للشرح 
ثم جدول بالخواص الكهربية و الإلكترونية لها

توزع الشركات هذه الجداول أو الداتا شيت على المشتغلين بالتصميم الخ و توضع على مواقع الشركة و توضع منها نسخ فى مواقع عامة للجميع منها
http://www.alldatasheet.com
http:\\www.datasheet4u.com
وغيره


----------



## نور محمد ابراهيم (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
والف شكر علي الموضوع الشيق ده وربنا يسدد خطاكم 
انا كان ليا طلب عن حضراتكم
عاوز دايرة بسيطة تتحكم في درجة حرارة فرن في مصنع تطفي الشعلة وتشغلها حسب درجة الحرارة وتكون سهلة الاستخدام وامنة وممكن اتحكم فيها عن بعد ان امكن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شرووووووووووق (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندي مشروع تخرج فكرته هي التحكم بأجهزة المنزل الكهربائية (تلفاز، مكيفات ....إلخ) لاسلكياً باستخدام الكمبيوتر، علماً بأنني سوف أستخدام الWireless RS 232
فأرجو ممن لديه فكرة عن الموضوع أو أي تصميمات للدائرة المستخدمة المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمد شريفة (1 مارس 2008)

*لو سمحتم ساعدوني*

السلام عليكم
أريد دارة(مشروع فابل للتطبيق العملي) تحوي أكثر من pic من نوع 16F877A
و تؤدي وظيفة معينة 
وسبب احتوائها أكثر من pic أننا نريدها أن تعمل بشكل تفرعي(متوازي)parallel
أرجو أن يكون الرد سريعا و مع كامل ماتحتاجه الدارة من قطع و برنامج البرمجة و ما إلى ذلك
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Cool_As_Ever (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال يابشوات 
انا طالب متخرج الترم هذا انشاءالله من قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه ومشروعي حيكون عن الالكترونيات واتمنى انو احد عند مشروع او افكار في هذا المجال والي عندو شي ويقدر اذا ممكن يراسلني على 
memo5355*************


----------



## باونتي (2 مارس 2008)

بصراحه كنت ادور كاشف للدخان وحصلت شي




ولقيت الدائره هذي ​ 





​ 



بس المشكله اني ماحصلت بالسوق ال IC رقم TLV2760 SD​ 
دورت بالخبر والدمام المحلات كلها الي هناك ولا حصلته​ 


وبالموت حصلت ال MPS​ 
طلبيه من محل المهندسون العرب الي بالخبر​ 



ياليت اقدر اعرف وين اقدر احصل ال TLV​ 

او اجيب IC بديل له يعمل بنفس العمل​ 
بليييز ارجو المساعده​ 



لان مشروعي كبير جدا احتاج الاشياء هذي ضروري او تساعدوني بدوائر قطعها الالكترونيه متوفره بالاسواق​ 


ولو كان ال TLV اطلبه واشتري من النت ويوصلني بوقت قريب ماعندي مشكله اشتريه عن طريق النت​ 



وحتى بعد ابي دائرة كاشف الحركه

ولقيت الدائره بس فيه ملاحظه الحساس PIR325
مالقيته بالسوق

هل له بديل ؟؟



ياليت المساعده​


----------



## اسامه العتابي (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بما انك اخي العزيز خريج اتصالات فاعتقد تستطيع مساعدتي انشاء الله اني بصراحه خريج كهرباء عام بس عندي خبره سنتين عمل في الاتصالات الان اني طالب في هولندا وعندي مشروع تخرج يخص الاتصالات وهوه بالعربي كيف نستطيع الحصول على معلومات ال ecm من كمية الوقود المستخدم وكم مسافه تقطع القوارب البحريه ذات محركات الديزل على مدار سنه كامله وذلك باستخدام نظام ال gps
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah20000 (6 أبريل 2014)

*عن ثابت بولتزمان*

شكرا جزيلاا


----------

